# CreaT1ve ArT1st Showcase



## SB2015 (Dec 10, 2020)

An online celebration of the ArT1st Project takes place tomorrow,  *Friday 11th December*at *19:00 UK time*.

We have been working hard to gather and package the best content of the project, and there is also some fabulous new content, including a very special guest appearance.

The event is free of charge and open to all, but we are very much hoping that those attending will feel able to donate what they can to JDRF, whose vital scientific research and support on behalf of all living with Type One Diabetes is as valued and important as ever. We will share links on the night, but donations can be made using this link:-

https://jdrf.org.uk/get-involved/give/donation-v2/

You can access the event, which will take place on Zoom, using the following link:

https://us02web.zoom.us/j/84142532273?pwd=Tm1sRExqWXdEcDNjSXJpU2o3SGVOdz09

*Passcode: *Please ask a mod by DM

There is no need to register in advance for this event.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 10, 2020)

This should be a great event!

they were going to do a big face-to-face event in the Spring, but it became a virtual one.

I’ve taken the precaution of removing the passcode from public display (so that it won’t get Zoom-bombed by anyone in a nefarious mood) but the Mods/Hosts all have access to it and can be contacted for the details


----------

